# Autotrail Cheyyenne Fuses



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I have not had our Cheyyene 634L 2001 long but just recenly i inadveted turn off the black isolator switch , thinking a fuse had blown i checked underneath to the leisure battery which was ok and then proceeded to find the other fuse which were conspicuous by their absecence. Question is where are the fuses on this model?.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I had a 2000 634L so been trying to rack my brain re this!

Have you looked around the dash board area passenger and driver side. Probably need to unscrew a panel.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, looked in the usual places but still mystery.


----------



## Kees (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Teal

Mine is a 1999 634L and the main difference seems to be the positioning of the leisure battery. Mine is under the rear bench seat, I believe yours is in the bottom of the wardrobe? Also, I don't have an isolator switch for the leisure battery at all.

So I don't know if this is of any help, but in my case the leisure battery fuse is in an in-line fuseholder within 150mm of where the battery cables exit the rear of the battery box. 

Kees


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

my 1997 Cheyanne has no fuses instead it has overload sensing switches which cut out in the event of an overload, you then switch all off which resets them.
HTH

Olly


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Found this after trawling 

Hi Chudders, i believe that the electrical panel fitted to your vehicle has integrated circuit breakers built into the switches, this provides the protection for the individual items. There are main power fuses under the bonnet for the charging and fridge power. 
I hope this is of use but if you require further info then please let me know. 

Best regards 

Ian Sargent 

Which is what I was trying to say but not so suctcinctly 

Olly


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for replies , yes I have the switch type which as been said are the fuses so that clears up that mystery and regarding the battery Kees mine is under the chassis with the in line fuse there is nothing in the wardrobe apart from the mcb for mains etc.


----------

